# 2006 Sentra SE-GPS Charger outlet or smoke charger outlet in the car is not working



## farsha81 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,

I own a 2006 Nissan Sentra SE which has around 92K miles in it. My car charger outlet where we plug in the GPS or smoke ignitor is not working. I guess its a issue with electric fuse in the car which is located right below the steering. 

Can you please send me the circuit diagram to plug in the fuse for it or any best view for what might be the issue if that doesn't work ?

Thanks,
Farsha


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

did check your fuse. thats the most common problem with those. if you pull out the change box under the stearing wheel area. behind is the diagram for the fuses. i belive the fuse for that outlet is in the bottom row. like the 3rd or the 4th one. hope this helps


----------

